# Officer Richard Bremer, Frederick City PD, Frederick, MD



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2008)

On 10/22/08, Police Officer Richard Bremer, a five year veteran of the Frederick City Police Department, Frederick, MD, was killed when his cruiser crashed during a pursuit.  The driver of the fleeing car has been arrested and charged with several offenses.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## grydth (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:

IMO, this good man's death is one of the the perp's offenses, whatever he's actually charged with in court.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 2, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 15, 2008)

.


----------

